
Cursing Linked to Higher F*#@%$* Intelligence - bcaulfield
http://losangeles.cbslocal.com/2016/11/17/is-cursing-bad-or-good-for-you/
======
grzm
Current post title: "Is Cursing Bad Or Good For You?"

------
greydius
Social science is complete bullshit.

------
exabrial
Well shit...

